# Brand war



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I must say, you've named this thread right.... Brand War. That's what you'll get here about tool brands. Lot's of arguing and little useful information. My table saw is a Delta Unisaw, 34 years old, the only replacement being an upgraded fence. The hand held stuff is mostly all Yellow except for some older B&D (back from when B&D really made professional grade tools) and has never been a problem. That said, somebody will be along shortly to contradict all of that and pitch their own preference. :wink:


----------



## steveinNEPA (Jun 13, 2014)

I dont war as far as brands go, except for anything that has Ryobi on it. I hate it with a passion, and if I could, I would throw all of their things into a pit, set fire to it and dance on the ashes. That said, Rigid, Milwaukee, Dewalt for corded and cordless. Hitatchi make great nailers, both roofing and framing. My finish nailer is a porter cable. Why? Because its an 18 gauge and it does great for my fine finish work. Heres my personal list, and I use these tools day in and day out usually (unless I happen to take a day off or dont need a particular one for a job) Like I said, JUST MY PERSONAL OPINIONS HERE. (also included cordless because they came to my mind)

Milwaukee:
M12 3/8 drill/driver - I use it for cabinets and tight spots where I need power or to counter sink.
M12 1/4 quick change driver - I use it on alot of my electrical work and tight spots.

M18 Hammer drill/Drill/Driver - Anything I need a drill for, its my go to.
M18 Impact driver - Use it for everything from decking to lag bolts.

Corded sawzall - Milwaukee has lasted the longest for me, and hell mine actually WAS made in the USA.

Dewalt:
10 inch Chop box (mitre saw, this one is a single bevel)
12 inch sliding compound mitre saw.
Mix Drill - for that plaster, grout and such that I love so much...
Drywall gun - Lasted longer than the makita I had.
7 1/4 circular saw and a Worm drive. Love them, and would never give them up.

Skil:
I keep 2 7 1/4 circulars in my truck and they get used quite a bit, probably more than the dewalt does. Ones a 12 amp I use for wood only, the other is a 13 that has a slightly bent guard. Why do I keep it? DEMO and Concrete

Craftsman:
My table saw is a 10 inch 15amp with a stand and a miter on it, with a router table. Solid, hard as anything to bind it and always cuts true. 
Many of my automotive tools are craftsman - wrenches sockets ratchets etc.

Hitatchi:
Rooofing guns x2
Framer x2

Bostitch:
Framing gun

Porter cable:
Brad gun/Finish nailer

Porter cable:
Pancake compressor

Makita:
Jigsaw, best one Ive ever owned.

My hand tools are a mixed bag. 


This is simply my opinion and what Ive found works for me. They work everytime I need them, and a few of them have been abused and still function flawless. hope this helps!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazingfire said:


> ..... but still have to replace my circular and jig saw.....'Thanks
> Roberts


For a corded circular saw I have a Left bladed PC but if I replaced it I would go for the *Bosch CS5*.
Note: Bosch now has a line of Storage Cases now that power tools no longer come with their own hard case.
Jig SAW: *Bosch HS470EB* 
I have the previous version of this Jig Saw that won a shoot-out as Best Overall in Popular Mechanics against five other Jig Saws including the Festool.
The current *Bosch JS470EB* has added a Variable speed dial that sets the maximum speed of the variable speed trigger.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

Kinda hard to generalize, but for power tools I stay away from craftsman.

Corded circ saw: I like my Ridgid & I'd say Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee, Dewalt, even Skil make good ones. Look for a sturdy shoe, good sight lines, smooth and ergonomic blade guard, 15 amp, Quick & secure depth adjustment with easily visible scale.
This is for sidewinders. I've hardly used worm-drives.

Jig saws: I like my Bosch 1590. I think Makita, Milwaukee, Metabo, Dewalt all make good ones. A good and comfortable variable speed trigger (2 finger) and dial, easy blade clamp/release and blade angle (aggressiveness) adjustment are important IMO.

These are 2 tools where it's worth buying good quality IMO, more-so than other, more specialized tools. You can do a LOT with a circ and jig saw.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> .....Jig saws: I like myBosch1590../QUOTE]
> The Bosch 1590 is the model I have now. It got a Rave review in Pop Mechanics. Link: http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/power-tools/jigsaw-comparison-test
> The Bosch JS479EB that I recommended appears to be the updated version 1590 with a variable max speed control to the existing variable speed trigger.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I used to buy ONLY DeWalt brand tools and those I purchased years ago still work great. I have a corded drill, jigsaw, orbital sander, sheet sander, and a cordless drill. The cordless drill died on me in less than a year and I have soured on DeWalt because of that.

I now have a lot of Porter Cable tools which, I know, are geared more to DIYer's but I like the feel of their tools in my hands and the price is hard to beat. I have four batteries to power the drill, impact driver, saw, and flashlight. I am very happy with PC.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

I would say I'm generally a Dewalt and Milwaukee man though I do have a soft spot for Bosch jigsaws. 

Almost all of my tools are Dewalt except for a Milwaukee Sawzall, a harbor freight bench grinder and a 1930s Canedy-Otto 16" drill press.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Makita, Makita, Makita. I work with Pros that use Makita cordless drills for constant sheet metal work and I do that also. Milwaukee is great if you have the $$. 

Most of my stuff is Makita and I don't like Craftsman as it is bulky, clumsy and not well balanced IMO.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

yuri said:


> Makita, Makita, Makita. I work with Pros that use Makita cordless drills for constant sheet metal work and I do that also. Milwaukee is great if you have the $$.
> 
> Most of my stuff is Makita and I don't like Craftsman as it is clumsy and not well balanced IMO.


I'm in a family of carpenters that only do commercial work and all they use is Dewalt. :laughing:


Sorry,
Just being honest and trying to live up to the "brand war" part.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

circular saw- makita mag500 hands down winner, 2nd place makita 500mk0 3rd milwaukee tilt lok

recip saw- makita avt 2nd milwaukee

jigsaw- makita , 2nd bosch

mitre saw- bosch, 2nd milwaukee, 3rd makita

table saw- bosch, 2nd dewalt

trim routers- bosch colt, makita 2nd, 

orbital sander- milwaukee, 2nd bosch

compressor- rolair, 2nd makita

framing guns- hitachi, 2nd paslode

18 gauge nailers- Omer, 2nd Grex green buddy, 3rd paslode

16 gauge- Grex, 2nd Hitachi, 3rd paslode

23 gauge- cadex, grex, ridgid

12v cordless- milwaukee, 2nd bosch

18v cordless- milwaukee, 2nd makita, 3rd bosch


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Makita is the average Joe's Milwaukee. Does the same job and lasts almost as long at 2/3 the price. I get them on sale at Canadian Tire and Milwaukee is rare to go on sale. Once in awhile HDepot has a promo on them but it is rare. They do match sale prices and I went to the Depot with a sale ad from Canadian Tire and got a Makita circ saw and free case as theirs came with the case. I kinda forgot to tell them the sale one from Canadian Tire didn't.:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto on the Makitas.

Get disposable (harbor freight,...) or top of the line. Mid range tools rarely last more than the disposable. 

Look for tools that you feel comfortable holding and using. What may feel good to me might not to you. I've got my Dad's 40+ year old super sawzall. It looks and works like new. I don't use it, don't like the way it feels. I'd rather use my Bosch or Homelite XL2. 

Also look at the ease and reliability of the adjustments. Nothing worse than setting a saw and either the bevel or height moves.

Use the right tool for the job. Rent one-time tool uses.

Use sharp blades or cutters. A sharp blade in a marginal tool will out perform a dull blade in a good tool. You are also more prone to mistakes or accidents from over working a tool.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

milwaukee took a major step backwards when TTI bought them out. Many of their tools became much lower quality when it happened when they moved manufacturing over seas. 

the tilt lok circular saw used to be a beast, i had the first generation version which lasted me 10 years of daily use where most other saws are good for maybe 2 years.. but the newer version of the tilt lok is no better than anything else on the market.. you can see it in the price point. mine was $250 now they only cost $99 ... 

milwaukee has also had major issues with their battery technology.. it was almost a every 6 months thing where they had to put out a different version of the batteries until they finally got it right with the m12 fuel and m18 fuel batteries. . i had their compact 18v drill driver and my batteries went bad after only 5 months of light use


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Most things these days are built for a price point. People are maxed out living on credit and in denial and just want something that does the job and believe it or not looks good. They still think they are getting old school quality because of the name. I don't believe Milwaukee is worth the extra $$ for the name but they are still good. I like Makita as it seems like good value for the $ and you are not paying for the big name.


----------



## Joshual1177 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a dewalt miter saw that was given to me. I have a craftsman table saw from 1978 that is still going strong. A porter cable cordless impact driver and drill. Skil circular saw that is good for most cutting. An older unknown brand belt sander. A used black decker jig saw that is junk. And a harbor freight ros. And a ryobi corded drill and 1 1/2 hp router. 

I am a mild to moderate tool user meaning I don't use my tools for work everyday otherwise I think it would be wise to invest in higher quality tools. So I can understand the people that choose to buy higher quality. I think a person should buy as much quality as they can afford but not as a way of bragging rights because they have the best tools on the block or community forum. 

As a side note, what is everyone's opinion of Festool tools? I know I will never own anything Festool but is there anyone here who owns a green and white tool?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of my stuff is Craftsman, either on purpose or accident. Including: older 19.2v drill/driver, impact driver, 5 1/2" circular saw; 7 1/4" circular saw (made of metal!); CP reciprocating saw; table saw; wood lathe; and most of my mechanics tools. 

And then the miscellaneous tools: an old plug in Makita drill that refuses to show any signs of dying; Delta compound miter saw; B&D band saw; Skil belt sander; and others. 

Only thing purchased new was the rec. saw to replace an old B&D, but in fairness, that B&D was probably older than I am. Most everything else was a garage sale purchase. 

All my professional tools are provided for me, so I can afford to take chances on garage sale purchases for my own stuff.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am just a DIY and have and love Makita and Bosch (Bosch at my mom's house) cordless tools. The Milwaukee fuel stuff looks really nice, too as does the Hitachi for a lower price. I gave my GF a Porter Cable set that they use the recip saw for light duty tree trimming and such. Still going strong after 3 years or so. I also have an assortment of corded stuff, Skill saw, Dewalt grinder and recip saw, B&D jigsaw, Bosch sander, Harbor Freight "sonic" recip tool. 

One thing to consider is if you mix and match cordless stuff you need multiple battery systems and chargers. At my house I made the decision to go with Makita 18v (to upgrade from my ancient Makita 9.6v drill/driver that still works, BTW) and have not regretted it. There are many accessory tools that I have found extremely useful. The best articulating LED work light I have ever used, nice circ saw, a blower, a vacuum, and believe it or not a 1/2" impact driver that will easily remove the lugnuts on my car and truck. Saves me from firing up the compressor so often.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> .....to upgrade from my ancient Makita 9.6v drill/driver that still works............


Cordless Ni-Cad drills have been around since 1961.
In the early 60"s probably 1962 I had a 4.8V Ni-Cad Skill drill that was charged just like a cell phone. The charger was plugged into the wall then a cable from the charger was plugged into the drill.
The battery was Not Removable from the Skill Drill.
It was soldered into the drill and could not be removed.
When the battery finally died I threw out the drill and bought a ten dollar corded green Rockwell 1/4" Drill with a Jacobs chuck.
The only thing remaining is the beat up Metal Blue Skill case that I use now for drill accessories. 
Anybody remember any of this old stuff?
I could not find any Links to the old Skill but here is one to that era.
http://historyengine.richmond.edu/episodes/view/5276


----------



## Amazingfire (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I have been looking at just about everything that everyone has been recommending. I for some reason keep getting stuck back on craftsman's website looking at their tools. Don't know why. Probably habit. I'll keep looking and I'll let everyone know what I end up getting. I have some big projects coming up that I'm going to need a circular saw soon..

Thanks 
Roberts

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to buy craftsman but got tired of replacing them. I found them generally to be underpowered which in the long run ended up burning them up. Then getting parts for them was next to impossible so you ended up buying a new tool. This is their power tools i still like their hand tools.

DeWalt and Porter Cable have really taken a downward turn in the last few years. In my opinion DeWalt used to be the go to tool for quality and reliability. Of course you paid for these features. Now they have become players in the DIY market both features have suffered greatly. I think PC has fallen about as far as they can.

Bosch I have their trim router, jigsaw, demo hammer and power planer and must say am pretty impressed with them.

I know some on here don't like them but I have had very good luck with Ridgid both corded and cordless. All my cordless is Ridgid most are 8 to 9 years old and still going strong. I also have their contractor table saw and the only thing I have done to it is change the blade. I have their drill press, oscillating sander, 13" planer and framing nailer and finish nailer. The only nailer I have had trouble with was a Dewalt 15 ga. finish nailer.

My corded circ. saw is a Makita my recip. is an old Milwaukee which I don't think will ever die.

These are only my opinions based on quite a few years of trying different tools. I was never that loyal to any certain brand. I would buy what I could afford at the time. Which explains my time with the craftsman line then over time I realized they were costing me more than the higher priced tools.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> These are only my opinions based on quite a few years of trying different tools. I was never that loyal to any certain brand. *I would buy what I could afford at the time*. Which explains my time with the craftsman line then over time I realized they were costing me more than the higher priced tools.


Couldn't agree more, did similar.

Stop by a local supply house. They will stock most power tools from many manufacturers. The one I go to has very knowledgeable staff and usually recommends tools based on performance, not brands.

Prioritize purchases. Tool going to get a lot of use, get a good one. Little use, el cheapo or rent.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> ......... The Milwaukee fuel stuff looks really nice, too as does the Hitachi for a lower price.........


The Spring Issue of TOOLS of the TRADES magazine rated the Milwaukee Fuel Recip Saw as both highest in the Power Test and had the longest Run time in a tool test of 10 Recip Saws.
The Hitachi 18V Recip Saw was last in the Power Test and 7th in run time.
* This Test was of Recip Saws only. Other tools e.g. Makita or other brands of Brushless tools would stack up differently.
Ref: http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/table-of-contents/the-magazine.aspx.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Joshual11 said:


> ........anyone here who owns a (Festool)....


I do not have a Domino and do not plan to buy any more now although I do covet the new Festool Carvex Jig saw.
1. I have the TS 55 Plunge Cut Circular Saw and some guides.
....... I consider the saw the most important Festool for me.
2. CT 26 Dust Extractor
3. PS 300 Barrel Grip Jigsaw
4. RO 125 Rotex Sander


----------

